# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Hỏi cách kết xuất file Gcode

## ngocsut

Thưa các nhà chuyên môn. Như vậy là e đã tạm xong phần cơ cấu máy router, tuy còn vài vấn đề nhỏ nhưng cơ bản e nó đã có thể chạy ngang ngửa theo máy tính. Vấn đề là em muốn máy làm được các chi tiết cơ khí từ file 3D mà không biết dùng phần mềm nào để làm file Gcode. hiện giờ em chỉ tập tọe vẽ được hình 3D bằng AutoCad thôi ợ.
Kính mong các bác chỉ bảo khai thông cái đầu óc tối tăm này  :Confused:

----------


## Gamo

Tự viết G-Code luôn bác?  :Big Grin: 

Tùy vào món bác dùng thì có thể lựa gia vị phù hợp
1. Dân làm PCB thì CopperCAM, rapid-pcb
2. Dân làm đồ gỗ em nghe hay xài ArtCAM & JDPaint, em chưa dùng chưa biết
3. Làm đồ cơ khí thì chơi Solidwork + SolidCAM rất tốt
4. AutoCAD em nghĩ cũng dùng được. Chỉ cần xuất ra DFX rồi mở phần mềm CAM bất kỳ import vào là xong.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nhatson

> Thưa các nhà chuyên môn. Như vậy là e đã tạm xong phần cơ cấu máy router, tuy còn vài vấn đề nhỏ nhưng cơ bản e nó đã có thể chạy ngang ngửa theo máy tính. Vấn đề là em muốn máy làm được các chi tiết cơ khí từ file 3D mà không biết dùng phần mềm nào để làm file Gcode. hiện giờ em chỉ tập tọe vẽ được hình 3D bằng AutoCad thôi ợ.
> Kính mong các bác chỉ bảo khai thông cái đầu óc tối tăm này


chương trình vẽ là cad
chương trình để tạo file cho máy chạy là cam
cam chiếm lĩnh thị trường có lẽ vẩn là mastercam


http://blog.cnccookbook.com/2014/01/...-share-survey/

----------


## biết tuốt

hình như bác ngọc sứt ở hà nội và có con máy tiện nho nhỏ đang định bán rẻ nhỉ hehe  :Wink: 
em đưa quy trình dư lày cho bác nhá (với điều kiện cho ngó con máy tiện tí xem còn ngon k hehe)
inbox iêm đê

----------

ngocsut

----------


## solero

> chương trình vẽ là cad
> chương trình để tạo file cho máy chạy là cam
> cam chiếm lĩnh thị trường có lẽ vẩn là mastercam
> 
> 
> http://blog.cnccookbook.com/2014/01/...-share-survey/


Một số phần mềm CAM mình đã và đang dùng hoàn toàn không xuất hiện trong này. Haizz

----------


## ngocsut

> hình như bác ngọc sứt ở hà nội và có con máy tiện nho nhỏ đang định bán rẻ nhỉ hehe 
> em đưa quy trình dư lày cho bác nhá (với điều kiện cho ngó con máy tiện tí xem còn ngon k hehe)
> inbox iêm đê


đúng rồi bác, nhưng cái máy kia e ko bán nữa, khôi phục lại dùng thôi. còn ngó thì có khó gì bác, bác qua e cho bác vày e nó thoải mái  :Big Grin:  e có mấy con máy nhỏ lởm khởm lắm nhưng trót nghiện nên cứ quất về vứt nhà khi nào hết cơn mới đem bán  :Big Grin:  mà bác có quy trình gì bí hiểm thế

----------


## ngocsut

> Tự viết G-Code luôn bác? 
> 
> Tùy vào món bác dùng thì có thể lựa gia vị phù hợp
> 1. Dân làm PCB thì CopperCAM, rapid-pcb
> 2. Dân làm đồ gỗ em nghe hay xài ArtCAM & JDPaint, em chưa dùng chưa biết
> 3. Làm đồ cơ khí thì chơi Solidwork + SolidCAM rất tốt
> 4. AutoCAD em nghĩ cũng dùng được. Chỉ cần xuất ra DFX rồi mở phần mềm CAM bất kỳ import vào là xong.


bác gạch đầu dòng vậy dễ hiểu quá. e dùng mastercam có được không ạ?

----------


## biết tuốt

quy trình khỉ gì đâu bác hehe chém cho vui , em hay mần như ri để ra file chạy G code
vẽ 3d bằng inventor - cho vào mastercam x... - xuất ra gcode chạy

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

> bác gạch đầu dòng vậy dễ hiểu quá. e dùng mastercam có được không ạ?


Hehe, MasterCAM cũng nổi tiếng lắm á. Có gì bác xài rồi post tutorial lên đây cho anh em học tập với  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

CAD dùng để tk
CAM dùng để tạo file cho máy chạy, cứ thằng nào CAM được là xuất được, mỗi controller cần có 1 postcode, để chuyển đường chạy dao về đúng ngôn ngữ của hệ điều khiển CNC

thằng cam có thị phần lớn nhất là mastercam, ngon có điều khó xài, cũng chuyên cho chi tiết máy
CAM cho 3d art thì có vài thằng khác tiêu biểu là artcam, thằng này khá dễ sử dụng, chi tiết máy đơn giản dùng thằng này cũng okies

b.r

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vanlam1102

Bác thử artcam. Rất dễ sài. Mà tât nhiên dễ sài thì ko nhiều tùy chọn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

em cảm ơn các bác nhiều, vỡ lòng thế này chắc e sẽ học dùng artcam trước, sau có điều kiện thì solid, master ..... xa xôi quá  :Big Grin:

----------

